# Crappie Darts



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Here's a few more shots of the "Good Stuff".
*Dartalicious (1/16 X 4)*









Dartreuse (1/16 X 4)









Good Fishin'
NightProwler


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice lookin jigs prowler. Slabs oughta be all over them!


----------

